# Can anyone explain Club Wyndham?



## TSNotSure (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't been paying attention the last few months.  I stayed in a property and I mentioned how disappointing it was that points could not be transferred to others, that it was a deal breaker buying more points (which I would only do via resale, didn't say that part right away).  Two reps both acted like they had no idea what I was talking about, how I should have received info to change FSP to Club Wyndham, and then you can move unused points up to two years out and use them.

Claimed you could also pool points and get paid for them when units are rented out.  

What are these details?  Are they only for VIP?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2009)

You can place your points into the Points Credit Pool, and use them anytime from the date they are pooled, until three years from that date---this allows you to use them both before and after their nominal use year.  I don't know how early you can place them in the pool, but non-VIPs have to do so no later than the day before the use-year starts.  

The Pool can sometimes "run dry" even if you have credits in it---it needs someone else to have pooled points from the use-year you are trying to book---but that's relatively rare.

The rental thing is possible, but a very bad deal for owners.

However, you still cannot transfer points between two different accounts.

The full story can be found at the Wyndham Primer here:
http://forums.atozed.com/viewforum.php?f=1337


----------



## Conan (Jun 4, 2009)

bnoble said:


> You can place your points into the Points Credit Pool, and use them anytime from the date they are pooled, until three years from that date


That is, you can use them for Wyndham 10-month reservations. You can't deposit them into RCI from the pool, and (I'm pretty sure) they no longer qualify for ARP.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> That is, you can use them for Wyndham 10-month reservations. You can't deposit them into RCI from the pool, and (I'm pretty sure) they no longer qualify for ARP.



They do not qualify for ARP.  You can deposit them indirectly into RCI, but you have to wash them into cancel points (by booking and canceling) first.  If you book, cancel, and deposit all in the same day, it counts as only one transaction.


----------



## TSNotSure (Jun 4, 2009)

What's it take to join Club Wyndham, is it automatic, or do I need to call them to have it done?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 4, 2009)

TSNotSure said:


> What's it take to join Club Wyndham, is it automatic, or do I need to call them to have it done?


If you buy a week that is currently in Club Wyndham (AKA Wyndham points/ FSP points) then the week stays in Club Wyndham and you don't have to do anything. 

BUT if you buy a week that isn't in Club Wyndham, you must pay to convert the week to points. This is almost always not worth the money because Wyndham often will charge twice the resale price of the week to convert it to points. (often over $3000) It is best that if you want the TS in Club Wyndham that you buy a week which is already in points. 

BUT sometimes you might not want it in points, because the week may have a fixed unit or week which is better than what may be available thru Club Wyndham. ie a wyndham TS in Newport RI has lots of club wyndham weeks but only a very small number of those weeks are summer weeks. Most summer week owners didn't convert and therefore if you bought a Club wyndham week, you'll find it very difficult to reserve a summer week at that resort.


----------

